# 30 Gal Planted Tank



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to show off one of my latest projects. This is a 30 gallon tank I setup for my parents back end of May 2010. The substraight is regular Fluorite with black and white sand to top it. The hood is modified from 23w T8 to 2 X 26w (100w eqv) spiral CFL, color rated at 6500K. Pump is AquaClear 70. No CO2 injection, just dosing with Seachem Flourish. I had a bad case of black hair algae but two days of recommended dosing of Seachem Flourish Excel eliminated it. (Warning: Only dose with Flourish Excel when your fish have been establish and are healthy.) I sought to the Dutch style and TexGal's setups for inspiration.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty. I like your wood on the left. The big rock on the top is somewhat distracting. The plants look like they are having a great time!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The rock on the left is actually holding down the wood. Once I can get it from trying to float up, I'll move it off.


----------

